# Solar



## nickpl (Sep 16, 2008)

Would any of you good people out there be the owner of an i866 that has solar fitted, currently embarking on this project and wondering if the existing wiring has the facility to connect a solar panel, or do I have to start from scratch. Mine is a 2003 model. 

Thanks in advance.

Nick


----------

